# Reading > Forum Book Club >  The Curious Incident of The Dog in the Night-Time: Favorites

## Scheherazade

Who is your favorite character in _The Curious Incident of The Dog in the Night-Time_ and why? What is your favorite quote/passage?


Please PM me any questions you would like to contribute to the quiz on this book. Thank you.




Book Club Regulations

----------


## Scheherazade

Christopher is my favorite character in the book. His social handicaps and his apparent mental talents have made him very endearing to me and also to trying to see things from his point of view has been a very interesting reading experience.

Even though I want to sympathize with his parents, I feel that they have both failed him. I admit that I cannot how it feels to be in their shoes, they should have tried a little harder maybe... Or try to overcome their differences without getting as bitter as they did. They needed to try harder than other married couples maybe (I know this does not sound fair).

My fayvorite passages are the ones when Christopher talks about his condition and how it affects him (like red cars, black cars and his special food).

----------


## Tabac

For quite some time during my first reading of the book, I thought that Siobhan was a figment of Christopher's imagination. I think this was intention of the author.

----------


## Scheherazade

> For quite some time during my first reading of the book, I thought that Siobhan was a figment of Christopher's imagination. I think this was intention of the author.


That is a very interesting interpretation. It never occured to me that Siobhan could be an imaginary character. She reminded me of many Special Needs teachers I meet at my work. They are all very dedicated, patient and kind people.

----------


## Taliesin

We also like Cristopher best. 
We enjoyed it how he thought that other people were handicapped because they were not good at details - and in a sense he was even right - and not understanding that the other people were better at social skills because they had this "empty space" in their heads. 
And well, he was the person there who actually reminded us the most.

----------


## Jay

As far my fave character is Siobhan, and as Tabac, I thought she might be an 'imaginary friend' of Christophers... actually I still kind of think she is, I haven't finished the book yet and as far from what Christopher said made me wonder if she might not be real as he said he spoke to her at school, though her being maybe a teacher... I'm more inclined to think she's a fellow student... but maybe as I keep on reading my opinion about her would change (ie who she actually is).
Not voting yet though... just in case  :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

well, but how about when Siobhan (btw, we love the name) told him what people think when on meadows or that people don't want to read solutions to math problems (is that Siobhan trying to say that we are not people?Because we want to.)

----------


## Scheherazade

Also, in the beginning of the book, Christopher mentions that Siobhan taught him how to recognise feelings by showing him various cards with  :Smile: ,  :Frown:  and other smileys on them. So it is likely that she is a teacher...

----------

